

Show HN: Apply to YC directly from a Google Doc - malanj
https://docs.google.com/a/fireid.com/document/d/1tRb6lFr07u6KACmT71dsGc2pin8-6RWnuyXsX7c2byI/

======
malanj
A quick hack that lets you update (not submit) your Y Combinator application
from a Google Document. We found using a Google Document for collaborative
editing of our YC application worked great, but pasting in the data to the
form manually is a pain. So I wrote a script to automate it.

